# Lera Lynn - love this guitar tone!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fabulous "thick" tone! 

How do you think she achieves it?...apart from the tremolo

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Fabulous "thick" tone!
> 
> How do you think she achieves it?...apart from the tremolo
> 
> ...


HEy Dave

With the tremelo there is also a bit of reverb .... I said a bit of reverb cause I think the trick is that she is obviously playing in an auditorium, which is probably empty.... that size of room which probably has some good acoustics to begin with will give any amp/ guitar an amazing fat sound and fantastic natural reverb as it fills the room...

thats my take...

Gino


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Highs rolled off... Tone and volume controls are the first effects you have as an electric guitarist


----------

